# Mechanics tool box/chest



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

looking at buying one of these tool chests for my home garage

any bought one of the cheap £100 ones from ebay?

like: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mechanics..._Tools_Tool_Boxes_Storage&hash=item2c77d5df98

i know halfords do them but dont really want to spend too much, my tools ar scattered every where and would be nice to have them in one place lol

how cheap quality are they?

thanks


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

bigup said:


> looking at buying one of these tool chests for my home garage
> 
> any bought one of the cheap £100 ones from ebay?
> 
> ...


the delivery on that item would probably be £30 so that tells you what type of quality,rubbish will probably be dented and twistedbefore you even recieve it.


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

11alan111 said:


> the delivery on that item would probably be £30 so that tells you what type of quality,rubbish will probably be dented and twistedbefore you even recieve it.


Seems to get good reviews and it used to be closer to £300

http://www.sgs-engineering.com/mechanics-8-drawer-tool-box-chest-cabinet

Was looking at their trolley jacks and people seem to rate their stuff.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Morph78 said:


> Seems to get good reviews and it used to be closer to £300
> 
> http://www.sgs-engineering.com/mechanics-8-drawer-tool-box-chest-cabinet
> 
> Was looking at their trolley jacks and people seem to rate their stuff.


Ive got their trolly jack and 4 axle stands and there a quality bit of kit


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks, 10 year guarantee too, cant be that bad surely?

also next day free delivery


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

reviews seem positive on their website


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

and only 100 quid :thumb: am in thanks


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Dam it, why did I look at this forum, I might have to get myself one of those!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

im really tempted by this one

http://www.sgs-engineering.com/professional-14-drawer-roll-away-tool-chest-cabinet

Has more drawers so you havent got a wasted bottom section. Also looks better then the halfords professional one i have been saving for which is 400


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Here 1 I got will fit loads in there
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=336075


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Clean ocd said:


> Here 1 I got will fit loads in there
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=336075


There ok for your detailing gear

But tool chests are better for tools etc imo as can have them all layed out and on hand when you want them


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

It's a tool box end of the day


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

http://www.sgs-engineering.com/mechanics-8-drawer-tool-box-chest-cabinet

I got one different brand to one above but identical a couple of weeks ago in b and q for £52 on a managers special. Not the greatest quality but handy storage.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Morph78 said:


> Seems to get good reviews and it used to be closer to £300
> 
> http://www.sgs-engineering.com/mechanics-8-drawer-tool-box-chest-cabinet
> 
> Was looking at their trolley jacks and people seem to rate their stuff.


ordered one of these today

will let you know how it is when it arrives


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

I got a Clarke item honks back in red. My 9 drawer looks like the 9 drawer item on that website, only red. Good solid item I've had for years, cost me £60 back then, regret not forking out for the cupboard with castors underneath.
Do it, really good price, nice investment.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Morph78 said:


> Seems to get good reviews and it used to be closer to £300
> 
> http://www.sgs-engineering.com/mechanics-8-drawer-tool-box-chest-cabinet
> 
> Was looking at their trolley jacks and people seem to rate their stuff.


ok, it arrived today, box about 29Kg

the the top box fits inside the trolley bit

its seems ok, a bit scratched up in places and a few little dings so wont win any prizes for quality control, draws are nice and smooth, setup very easy too, just add wheels and the 2 handles on the top box.

happy overall for £99 delivered


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

looks good mate, scratches I would imagine are from the top box being inside and it rolling around causing scratches and dings.

That's why I think im going to pay abit extra got the other one with all draws


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Jonny_R said:


> looks good mate, scratches I would imagine are from the top box being inside and it rolling around causing scratches and dings.
> 
> That's why I think im going to pay abit extra got the other one with all draws


yep, thats defo what it was

the next model up for me isnt worth the extra £150, as i said im no pro, just want a place to store all my tools instead of them being in random places lol 

get some pics up when you get it


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Will do mate, tbh I won't get the use either, but will probably fill most of the draws so the bottom of this is a waste of space to me and I had already started saving for a halfords pro one which is almost identical but 400 so the one sgs sell is 100 cheaper and will
Match my sgs jack and axle stands lol


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

I got one of these 6 weeks ago. The odd blemish when I got it too. I have mine indoors and not in a garage so hasn't been tested vigorously. Its definitely worth the money.


----------



## DanielJames (Jul 6, 2010)

Any more pics lads? How tall is it once assembled, and how deep are the drawers?

I was going to buy one from B&Q this aft for £52 but it didn't have ball bearing rollers and just felt too cheap for my liking! This seems worth the extra bit.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Saw something similar in Halfords:

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ga...tool-boxes/halfords-8-drawer-tool-centre#tab3

Any thoughts on how the sgs one compares to the halfords one?


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

So I bought an SGS one for a hundred quid. Arrived next day. Really pleased. The top box was screwed to the floor of the main cabinet, therefore no dents or scratches at all. Drawers slide nicely, and it is compact enough to manoeuvre around the garage. Overall, a top bit of kit for the money!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I personally would be looking for second hand Snap-On or MAC toolboxes, quality bits of kit..

£99 seems almost to good to be true. Glad you are happy with it ..


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

i got a very similar one from the bay,it does what it says on the tin tbh.bear in mind you get what you pay for and it does what it says for me,decent delivery,easy to assemble.


----------

